

Facebook Easter Egg - breck

Login to facebook. At the homepage: Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, b, a, Enter
======
frisco
It's the Konami Code. Here's a list of other sites that accept it (includes
Digg and jQuery among others):

<http://www.konamicodesites.com/>

~~~
grinich
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=600632>

~~~
frisco
That takes me to a blank page with the HN frame (and the Konami Code doesn't
do anything)?

~~~
alex_c
It's a link to a story that was killed. You can turn on "show dead" in your
profile to see them.

------
axemclion
Here is how the lens flare is implemented

[http://dy-verse.blogspot.com/2009/05/facebook-knoami-lens-fl...](http://dy-
verse.blogspot.com/2009/05/facebook-knoami-lens-flare-effect.html)

You can also add the effect to your sites with a couple of javascript files.

------
morpheism
As of about 3 days ago there is a jQuery plugin for the Konami Code.

<http://plugins.jquery.com/project/konami-code>

------
johngunderman
Nice... Just a note though, to turn it off you have to log out and then log
back in. Refreshing the page doesn't do anything.

~~~
tlrobinson
Refreshing seemed to reset it for me.

